
Show HN: WhatsCarrier – Look up friends mobile network easily - natsu90
http://whatscarrier.com
======
eecks
Why did you name it that?

~~~
natsu90
The name came from Whoscall; an app to look up caller info, and I've no idea
what else should I name it.

~~~
eecks
Ah. I thought it was named after WhatsApp and was trying to ride on the tails
of success. I wonder if more than just me would think that? I think it would
make make sense without the "S". Just "WhatCarrier".

Either way, I like the idea but I am not going to download it. I have really
limited space on my phone and while this is a useful app, it's not that
important to me. It would be a really cool feature if it was built into the
phone's OS or launcher.

How do you figure out the contacts carrier?

